
Show HN: Brix for Bootstrap - ko_hol
http://brix.io/welcome/
======
thekevan
I have yet to see one of these Bootstrap-centric editors that is worth a
monthly fee. Bootstrap is so well laid out and so well documented that I can't
see many instances where this would that much of a time saver or worth the
premium. Presumably a shop that is churning out basic site after basic site
may benefit from the ease of use but I can't imagine that is a big market.

~~~
mattront
You should try [http://pinegrow.com](http://pinegrow.com) (I'm the author).
It's a downloadable desktop app sold for $50 (no monthly fee).

------
rizz0
You should probably have someone proofread the English on your site.

~~~
fwr
There's something really distinctive about the kind of English that Polish
people (especially the ones confident in their language skills) use in
writing, it's really easy to tell.

~~~
lukasm
It's easy to spot a native "slavic" speaker. There is no concept of definite
article, so they tend to skip it.

------
planetjones
I just started the free trial and it seems to be a very promising
implementation - certainly not trivial to get something usable like this. My
problem is the pricing model. The only option is $29 per month for unlimited
users, etc. That's too much for someone like me who just "dabbles" in
Bootstrap websites (non commercial). I would happily a smaller single user
free, but could not justify that much for something I would use on an ad hoc
basis.

~~~
hpritch5
Read the _fine_ print. ;)

~~~
piran
Highlight the pricing page to see more hidden pricing.

I guess they at one time wanted 29/month for 1 user...

~~~
ko_hol
What price you recommend for one user?

------
ForHackernews
Hahaha, I love this image:
[http://brix.io/welcome/assets/img/lh.png](http://brix.io/welcome/assets/img/lh.png)

It's the most hipster thing I've ever seen. Was that intentional?

~~~
ko_hol
No it's my normal look :)

------
will_work4tears
I thought this was related to Mozilla's Brick[0] and got more excited than I
should have.

Still, looks nice though!

[0] - [http://mozilla.github.io/brick/](http://mozilla.github.io/brick/)

------
jwblackwell
Not really quite sure how this:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9ksnlob416zloe/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9ksnlob416zloe/Screenshot%202014-05-30%2013.46.06.png)

translates to this:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/s48mpnee9imy5qv/Screenshot%202014-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/s48mpnee9imy5qv/Screenshot%202014-05-30%2013.46.27.png)

~~~
ko_hol
Weird, we will check this.

------
givan
Some constructive criticism, is very unintuitive, there are no explanation
steps or visual tutorial, also the starting template is too simple just a
hello text a more advanced starting template would give more info on how it
works, I tried dragging some elements but I got lost and I ended up with
[http://imgur.com/haRtVXS](http://imgur.com/haRtVXS)

~~~
ko_hol
Thanks for yor feedback, we will add templates to brix

------
wx196
GitHub owned [https://www.easel.io/](https://www.easel.io/) is the best
alternative for me now. Your service looks promising, but has strange pricing
policy. Do you plan limited free plan?

~~~
ko_hol
I think that Limited free plan is good idea. I need to talk about this with my
co-founders.

------
noir_lord
This is an incredible amount of work, I know Bootstrap well enough (plus I use
a 24 col grid with 16px margins for everything) that it wouldn't be much use
to me.

Incredibly well executed though :).

~~~
dhruvbhatia
Can't you modify the number of grid columns in Bootstrap? I use Foundation 5,
and there is an option within settings.scss which allows you to change the
default 12 column grid, eg:

    
    
      $total-columns: 24;

~~~
noir_lord
I think (maybe) you misunderstood, I do use Bootstrap with a 24 column grid as
I compile it myself with less (I also change a bunch of other stuff to improve
table appearance etc).

------
doque
I can't login with my credentials after confirming my email (confirmation
hash: 160caba46334a76427bbfc0d127542f8), so that's kind of a show stopper.

~~~
ko_hol
Please send me message with your brix.io login. Our mail support@brix.io, we
will check what's wrong.

------
yesimahuman
Looks nice! I'm one of the creators of Jetstrap, and this is definitely really
cool. Best of luck, it's an interesting market.

~~~
ko_hol
Jetstrap is awesome tool, maybe we can talk more about this market?

~~~
yesimahuman
Sure, feel free to email me whenever. Email is in my profile!

------
mendelk
Perhaps not as nice, but there's also Bootply[0]

[0] [http://www.bootply.com/](http://www.bootply.com/)

~~~
ko_hol
Yes we know bootply it's great.

------
mahesh_gkumar
It bothers me when I see statements like '10x faster' ...10x faster than what?
Hand coding? Using some other library?

~~~
ko_hol
Hand coding.

~~~
mahesh_gkumar
Then IMO, it should say that on your site :) and some reasonable explanation
on how you landed on that number.

------
kolev
$29/mo is simply outrageous!

------
ww520
This is very cool. It's nice to have a tool palette for the set of controls
ready to be placed on the page.

Congrat on the great work.

------
joyeuse6701
Poles...poles everywhere =p

------
WorldWideWayne
What ever happened to software that didn't cost me a monthly fee?

I thought web apps were cheaper to build and easier to maintain, but the
savings don't seem to be passed onto the consumer.

~~~
mattront
SaaS model often doesn't make sense for users. Why do you need software in the
cloud when working with local files directly would be much better?

That's why we sell Pinegrow Web Designer
([http://pinegrow.com](http://pinegrow.com) \- I'm the author) as a normal
desktop app. It has full support for Bootstrap, Foundation and plain HTML.

~~~
caidan
This does actually look pretty cool, and I too am a fan of local app+1 time
payment.

